

CSS tips and tricks #2-Custom form design - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/08/15/css-tips-and-tricks-2-custom-form-design/

======
NewsReader42
More bad advice.

Dude STOP messing with the CSS global namespace - i/e stop advising people to
change the default behaviours of ALL forms / divs site wide - it has FAR
REACHING implications that you're not passing on to unfortunate readers of
your blog.

